# Petaminx Spare Parts



## Jaloot (Mar 22, 2017)

Not sure if this thread is in the right place, I apologize if it would fit better elsewhere.

Fully disassembled my MF8 Petaminx yesterday and seemed to have misplaced no more than 2 center pieces somehow. They just up and vanished. Does anyone know if/how/where any spare pieces can be purchased? 

I'd hate to have a $200 puzzle just sitting there with no function.


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 22, 2017)

Not sure if they'd have them, but thecubicle has a spare parts page. They said to contact them if it's not on the list.


----------



## Jaloot (Mar 23, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Not sure if they'd have them, but thecubicle has a spare parts page. They said to contact them if it's not on the list.



Thanks DG, forgot to mention that I have already looked around both their spare parts page as well as on various other websites and forums and can't seem to find anything. The closest thing the Cubicle has is C4Y Teraminx pieces. I'll go ahead and contact them directly. Thanks again.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 1, 2017)

Contact MF8 or cast new parts.
If you fail to get the parts then stuff milliput in the gaps and glue surrounding pieces together. This will result in a bandage Petaminx and an interested new solving challenge.


----------

